# Lost a long time Taiji player



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2015)

A long time class mate of mine passed away last weekend, she was doing Taiji 6 weeks ago and was then diagnosed with CJD Disease now she is gone

Pat, you will be missed


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 8, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 8, 2015)

My condolences.


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2015)

May she rest in peace. Sorry for your loss, my friend.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

